# m&p compact 45ACP vs. 40 S&W m&p compact? Which is better for conceal?



## bgreene89 (Dec 20, 2010)

I am considering buy either the 40 S&W m&p compact or the 45ACP m&p compact. To conceal for a in the pants holster, when I am off duty. Which is smaller? And do any of you see a problem with doing it with either of these guns?



Blake


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

The 40 is smaller but my preference is the 45.
I have carried one IWB for the past 6 months in a Galco Summer Comfort.
Try it you will like it.


----------



## Johnny Knoxville (Dec 27, 2009)

What did you decide? I am about to get a M&P40c and find out. I have a full size 9mm but don't belt carry it. 
I am a pocket pistol packer. :watching:


----------



## walleye (Feb 4, 2011)

I can't talk from experience, but I have been told by more than one that the 45 is the better choice due to less recoil.


----------



## samurai (Jul 8, 2010)

I have the 9c and 45c-the 9c is defiantly smaller , but with some IWB holsters you can carry either.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

Take the .45 and stay alive.
Eli :smt1099


----------

